# IPad et video projecteur



## ch.edmond (17 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, 
intéressé par l'achat d'un iPad je voudrais savoir si celui ci peut etre connecté à un video projecteur . 
merci


----------



## Gwen (17 Octobre 2010)

Oui, avec le connecteur VGA. Mais attention, seules les applications prévues pour sortir des images comme Keynote ou GoodReader marchent. On ne peut voir tout ce qui se passe sur l'iPad.


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Octobre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, avec le connecteur VGA. Mais attention, seules les applications prévues pour sortir des images comme Keynote ou GoodReader marchent. On ne peut voir tout ce qui se passe sur l'iPad.



Ceci dit, de plus en plus de développeurs intègrent cette fonction dans leurs logiciels au fil des mises à jour. Je commence à en avoir pas mal (GoodReader, bien sûr, Keynote, pas mal de lecteur pdf, de navigateurs...).
Si j'ai bien compris, cette fonction est "proposée", ou, du moins permise aux développeurs qui l'implémentent s'ils le veulent.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ceci dit, de plus en plus de développeurs intègrent cette fonction dans leurs logiciels au fil des mises à jour. Je commence à en avoir pas mal (GoodReader, bien sûr, Keynote, pas mal de lecteur pdf, de navigateurs...).



Bonsoir, conference pad permet la lecture de pdf en miroir.


----------

